
The Tale of Theranos and the Mysterious Fire Alarm - coloneltcb
https://californiahealthline.org/news/reporters-notebook-the-tale-of-theranos-and-the-mysterious-fire-alarm/
======
DrScump
A copy from another site later got HN traction; 50+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16642683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16642683)

